# Lowestoft



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Not for a long time have I made an "In drink" Ebay vehicle purchase but tomorrow I am collecting one ..........from Lowestoft. It's 5 bleedin hours, Shipley to Leeds, to Peterborough, to Norwich and then the bus  due to bridge work, to, finally, Lowestoft. I don't recall ever being there, is it worth a night over? Is it interesting, is there anything nearby to make a stop over worthwhile?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Not for a long time have I made an "In drink" Ebay vehicle purchase but tomorrow I am collecting one ....


Another orange scooter? :huh: :lol:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry mate, absolutely no idea, but kudos for buying something that big after a "late night" bid :notworthy:

As the saying goes - 10 out of 10 for style, minus several million for good thinking 

Apologies again for being no help!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How long is your Peterborough stop and at what time?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> How long is your Peterborough stop and at what time?


12 noon, 30 seconds, sorry I can't see you.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Not for a long time have I made an "In drink" Ebay vehicle purchase but tomorrow I am collecting one ....
> ...


Nope, much much bigger. 



jasonm said:


> How long is your Peterborough stop and at what time?


Just checked Jase, not long, in at 10.35am and out at 10.44am.  I am in Stamford (Ketton) for a weekend in a few weeks though..............


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I thought the title of this thread was "Lovestuff" . Thank goodness my eyes were just playing up.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahh no worries Mark...... Next time...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


How many wheels? :huh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Three would be interesting.:wink1:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lets be having a link Mark... we need to see this vehicle in all its glory!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Lowestoft? Mmmm.......a trawler? :derisive:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

holidayed there 30 years ago, never been back... nuff said?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JonW said:


> Lets be having a link Mark... we need to see this vehicle in all its glory!


I wouldn't worry Jon, you'll see it in the same condition in about 6 months but just in the saies section


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I bet he's still driving!!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I bet he's still driving!!


Nah Jase.....he stopped at the Merry Sailor just outside Lowestoft for a Cod Pie and a few Cockles :shocking:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll get a pic up over the weekend when I have cleaned it. Kings Cross train delayed, missed connection, so had an hour in Peterborough  the knock effect on was an hour in Norwich.  Picked up vehicle and left Lowestoft at 2.55, drove non-stop (one re-fuel) and got home at 9.55, what a friggin nightmare Suffolk/Norfolk is to get out of, left it by way of Kings Lynn - Sleaford - A1.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A whole hour at both Peterboro and Norwich stations and the joys of the A17

You must be bloody mad mate, hope it was worth it


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I'll get a pic up over the weekend when I have cleaned it. Kings Cross train delayed, missed connection, so had an hour in Peterborough  the knock effect on was an hour in Norwich.  Picked up vehicle and left Lowestoft at 2.55, drove non-stop (one re-fuel) and got home at 9.55, what a friggin nightmare Suffolk/Norfolk is to get out of, left it by way of Kings Lynn - Sleaford - A1.


We folks in Norfolk love the A47 and A17. It keeps the riff-raff away! 

................................ present company excepted of course!

Sorry! I missed your thread when you originally posted it or we could have met up. I'm nearer to Holland than to London! I think that lowestoft is the furthest point East you can go. B) Nuff said!

All the best.

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Mark, dont keep us waiting....Watcha buy?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've noticed that the shopping trolleys in the Lowestoft Tesco's are missing!

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Come on Mark, dont keep us waiting....Watcha buy?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Calm down dears....................I fell in love with my last vehicle, despite them never being on my radar throughout their lifespan. My last one was superb but it was green and that began to bother me, so I decided to buy a blue one before they all vanish from the roads. I found a low mileage mint blue one in Lowestoft.

This pic explains why I have fallen in love with them, I loathe modern cars with their black textured plastic and faux aluminium trim, and the vast wasted expanse beyond the dash to the faraway windscreen drives me nuts. I like lots of buttons too, proper buttons that "latch" when you press them firmly, I'd have steel rockers and brass toggles switches if I could, I don't like any pansy "touch" buttons . I like to be able to see the bonnet, the cars extremities, why wouldn't you? The steeering a really vague, like steering a boat where you have make exaggerated turns of the wheel to make anything happen, ace!










Yep, I bought another Jeep.  Never considered one in my life but now I've bought 2 in a matter of weeks, thank god they are still available as I could not find any "utilty" car to suit me. These cars were made for me and I am going to drive them forever. :man_in_love:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Crikey Mark that looks a bit of a fuel guzzler is it petrol or diesel, and it,s auto so not to many to the gallon I would think. Looks in nice condition though.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Crikey Mark that looks a bit of a fuel guzzler is it petrol or diesel, and it,s auto so not to many to the gallon I would think. Looks in nice condition though.


I did research before buying my first, the diesel is no fun and unreliable, the 2.5L petrol is no fun and has only a small mpg advantage, the 4.0L straight six is fun and reliable. Yes, fuel use is horrendous but on a run it's not bad. Want fun? Then you are looking at single figure mpg........


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good choice, especially with the engine size


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Yep, I bought another Jeep.


After all that  ....I was expecting something much more interesting...in typical past MarkF style...what a let down.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MarkF said:


> the 4.0L straight six is fun and reliable.


 :thumbsup:


----------

